# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد بهتره یا پردیس خودگردان ؟

## Mohi20

سلام دوستان 
به نظر شما یکی بره دانشگاه آزاد تهران واحد علوم تحقیقات درس بخونه بهتره یا بره پردیس دانشگاه تهران که در کیش هستش ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی در مورد سطح علمی اساتید و شهریه این دو تا دانشگاه اطلاعی داره من رو راهنمایی کنه . و رشته ی حقوق این دو تا دانشگاه مد نظرمه

----------

